# Song name game



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

home coming by Kanye West


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sweet Emotion-Aerosmith.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Child In Time- Deep Purple


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Time is running out by Muse


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

time is standing still- all american rejects


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Time In A Bottle- Jim Croce


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

genie in a bottle- Christina Aguilara


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bottle of Wine- Jimmy Gilmer & the Fireballs


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

theres a devil in a bottle lord Hank williams jr.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Devil With The Blue Dress On- Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Shout At The Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shot in the dark-Ozzy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dancing in the Dark- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fear of The Dark- Iron Maiden


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Don't Fear The Reaper- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't Belong- Cold


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't speak - No doubt

(tune)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Speak- Godsmack


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Speak To Me/ Breathe In The Air- Pink Floyd


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ocean Breathe's Salty- Modest Mouse


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

chocolate salty balls - chef


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big Balls- AC/DC


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Big Ten Inch Record - Aerosmith


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Big Time - Peter Gabriel


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bad Man-Murs & 9th Wonder


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Be a Man- Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bad,bad man-john cena.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Man In The Box- Alice In Chains


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Man In Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Back In Black- AC/DC


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Back Again-Reflection Eternal


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Here I Go Again- Whitesnake


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Right Here-Little Brother


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Right here waiting-Richard Marx.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Waiting For My Downfall- Chamillionaire.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My immortal-Evanescence.


----------



## Deniz (May 1, 2006)

low-flo rida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^The song you post has to have at least 1 word from the previous song said in it, or be from the same artist.

Aerosmith ~ My Fist Your Face


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

One Time 4 Your Mind- Nas.


----------



## Deniz (May 1, 2006)

nas- hip hop is dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motörhead ~ Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Dead Man Walking* ~ Bloodsimple


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Ramblin' Man ~ The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Gat Man- J.R. Writer.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Your Da Man-Nas


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Your going down by Sick Puppies


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Won't Let You Down- Chamillionaire.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Whyyouwannabringmedown* ~ Aranda


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why You Hate The Game- The Game feat. Nas.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Guessing Game-Elzhi


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Deadly Game* ~ Theory of a Deadman


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Computer Games | Mi-Sex


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Computer Love - Kraftwerk


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

All you need is Love.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Whole Lotta Love- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Love Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Love Hurts- Nazareth


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Love Me Two Times* ~ The Doors


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Two Out of Three Aint Bad- Meatloaf


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

time of your life-Little Brother


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Time To GO- Dropkick Murphy's


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't GO Away Mad, Just Go Away - Motley Crue


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Walk Away Renee- The Left Banke


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Walk Idiot Walk- The Hives


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Walk On-Method & Redman


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Walk This Way - Areosmith/Run DMC


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

This Love-Maroon 5


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Love Gun - KISS


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Somebody To Love- Queen


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

The Bay To L.A.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

The next episode Dr. Dre


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Next Movement-The Roots


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

My Next Broken Heart - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

My heart- Donnell Jones


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

My Philosophy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

It's My Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Lifes Been Good- Joe Walsh


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

I bet that you look good on the dancefloor - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## The great Fozzy (Jun 17, 2006)

The Look - Roxette


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Look of Love - ABC


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

love me or hate me - Lady sovereign


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Love Song - Korn


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Your Love Is Driving Me Crazy- Sammy Hagar

Damn I've gotta listen to that now.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Crazy Babies - Ozzy


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Crazy- Gnarls Barkley


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

She Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

He Said, She Said - Andre Nickatina


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

She Said She Said- The Beatles


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

She Let Me Hittem - T-Nutty


----------



## gedox (Sep 1, 2009)

The Ting Tings - Shut Up and Let Me Go


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe Budden: Stand Up Nucca


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Get up stand up - Marley


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe Budden: *Get* No Younger


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Get it Shawty - Lloyd.


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Jay-Z: Can I *Get* A...


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Till I get My Way- The Black Keys


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe Budden: Long *Way* To Go


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Long* Road To Ruin- Foo Fighters


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Nas & Damian Marley: *Road* to Zion


----------



## ChrisTurk85 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bob Marley: Iron Lion *Zion*


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

KiD CuDi: Heart Of A *Lion*


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts club Band


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Story of a Lonely Guy* ~ blink-182


----------



## djlucamas (Nov 27, 2006)

Saddest Story Ever Told - I Am Ghost


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

The Never Ending Story - Limahl


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Joe Budden: Three Sides To A *Story*


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Three* Point One Four ~ The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

One - eighty by summer- Taking Back Sunday


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*All Summer Long* ~ Kid Rock


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Johnny Rivers- *Summer Rain*


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

summer time- dj Jazzy Jeff and the fresh prince


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Guess Who- *No Time*


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Clipse: When The Last *Time*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Morrissey: *The Last* of *the* Famous, International Playobys


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

*Last* Living Souls - Gorillaz


----------



## Infamous Canibus (Jul 28, 2004)

Kanye West: *Living *In A Movie


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Doors: The Movie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Metallica- Ride the lightning.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Nelly - Ride Wit Me


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Jay-Z - Ride or Die


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Metallica - "Die, Die My Darling"*


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

My Place - Nelly


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Frank Sinatra - MY Way


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Brilliant, because I get to say this one. *My* Last Breath by Evanescence.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My True Love- Jack Scott


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Taylor Swift - *Love* Story


----------



## ChrisTurk85 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Cure - Lovesong


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Through The Pain( She Told Me) - P Diddy


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Break on through- The Doors


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Die on a rope - The Distillers


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Invaders Must Die - The Prodigy


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Let It Die* ~ Three Days Grace


----------



## MasterDebater (Jul 10, 2009)

Let It Be ~ The Beatles


----------



## Ska_MaThii (Oct 1, 2009)

War Machine - AC/DC


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ that doesnt even work....?



> Let It Be ~ The Beatles


is what was posted above you and you type "war machine"?
stupid.

ill go from the one above that...
i'll *be* damned, d12


----------



## Cherry Pie (Aug 18, 2007)

Baby Be Mine - Michael Jackson


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Jingling Baby - LL Cool J


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Baby Love - The Supremes


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

Hit Me Baby One More Time- Brtiney Spears


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The Animal in Me- Motley Crue.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Scorpions- *Animal Magnetism*


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Everywhere *I* go...Hollywood Undead


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

*I*- KISS


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Metallica - *I* Disappear


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Twisted Sister- *I* Wanna Rock


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

ACDC - For Those About To *Rock*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Def Leppard- *Rock* of Ages


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Led Zepplin - *Rock* & Roll


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Boston - Rock & Roll Band


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

REO Speedwagon- *Roll* With The Changes


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Judas Priest - Victim of Changes


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Black Sabbath- *Changes*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - Changes

Lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

David Bowie- *Changes*

lol looks like we backed ourselves into a corner.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Everything *Changes* - Staind


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Barry White- You're The First, The Last, My *Everything*


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Everything* I Do (I Do It For You) - Bryan Adams


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Beach Boys- *Do* It Again


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Let's *Do* It Again ~ TLC


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Jack Johnson- Do *You* Remember


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Edit: nvm (Ok, I have no idea what I'm bolding..)

Remember Me ~ T.I.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Earls- *Remember* Me Baby


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Brenda's Got A *Baby* ~ 2pac


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ronettes- Be My *Baby*


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*My* Immortal ~ Evanescence


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Close *MY* Eyes Forever - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kix- Don't *Close* Your *Eyes*


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

We CLOSE our EYES - Go West


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yes- *Close* To The Edge

Same word different meaning.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ride the lightning-Metallica


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

BTO- Let It *Ride*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Def Leoperd-Let it rock.


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Foo Fighters - *Let it* Die


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Def Leppard- Let It Go


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Let it be - The Beatles


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Let The Heartaches Begin - Long John Baldry


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Marcels- *Heartaches*


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Heartache - Pepsi & Shirley


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Def leoperd-bringing on the heartache.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Bring It On Home - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Bring me to life- Evanescance


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

The Heart Of Life - John Mayer


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Price Of Gasoline* ~ Bloc Party.


----------



## P§ycho Man (Jul 8, 2006)

Out Of Sight - John Legend


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Master *Of* puppets - Metallica


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Sort *of* - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Sabbath ~ The Sign *Of* The Southern Cross


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Warning Sign- Coldplay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rush ~ Vital *Signs*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tesla-Signs.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Signs* ~ Snoop Dogg and Justin Timberlake


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Kano - *Signs* in life


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Metallica-that was just your life.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Motley Crue- Looks *That* Kill


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

> Motley Crue- Looks *That* Kill





Click Click Boom - Saliva.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

^^  ^^

*Boombox* ~ The Lonely Island


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

game- the documentary


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

I think a few people are missing the point of the game a little lol. Fuck it, let's just keep rolling.

The Script - *The* Man who can't be moved


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Man- Eels


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

The BoogeyMan said:


> I think a few people are missing the point of the game a little lol. Fuck it, let's just keep rolling.
> 
> The Script - *The* Man who can't be moved


chamillionaire- man on fire


----------



## Jon Racz (Jan 11, 2010)

Johnny Cash - Ring Of Fire


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Lil Wayne - Playing with *Fire*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Walk *Through* the Fire - Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman (Aug 5, 2009)

Walk - Pantera


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Walk this way-Aerosmith.


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

This Is The New Shit- Marilyn Manson


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

New York Shit - Busta Rhymes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pantera ~ Yesterday Don't Mean Shit


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Apocalyptica feat. Adam Gontier - 'I Don't Care'


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Marilyn Manson ~ I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

I Take Drugs- Murderdolls


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Perfect Drug - NIN(my least favorite NIN song)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nine Inch Nails-Bite the Hand That feeds.


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Another One Bites The Dust- Queen


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Another brick in the wall-Pink Floyd.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Another Day - Wings


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Day After Day- Badfinger


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Time After Time-Cindy Lauper.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

After Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Living After Midnight- Judas Priest


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Walking After You - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Get you home - shwayze


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome Home(sanitarium)-Metallica.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Welcome to my Nightmare- Alice Cooper


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to the jungle-Guns and Roses.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Bungle in the Jungle- Jethro Tull


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shot in the dark-Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*In The Dark* - _DJ Tiesto_


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

The Colour and The Shape - Foo Fighters


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Alice In Chains - 'Man In *The* Box'


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Monkey Man- Rolling Stones


----------



## Josie (Jul 18, 2009)

Brass Monkey-Beastie Boys


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Monkey Business- Skid Row


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Business Time - Flight of the Conchords


----------



## wickie2358 (Feb 7, 2010)

muzzy said:


> Business Time - Flight of the Conchords


Hammer Time


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Matter of Time- Hellyeah


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

No Matter What You Do- Love


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

You Won't Know - Brand New


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

No One Knows - Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

No Matter What - T.I.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Don't Know What You Got Till It's Gone- Cinderella


----------



## JeffNeroHardy (Feb 15, 2008)

This Shit Will Fuck You Up- Combichrist


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this love-Pantera.


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

That's The Way (My Love Is) - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That's How Strong My Love Is- Otis Redding


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This Could Be Love - Alkaline Trio


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Van Halen- Why Can't This Be Love


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Why's Everybody Always Picking On Me?- The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Everybody Plays the Fool- The Main Ingredient


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

The Fool On The Hill - The Beatles


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fool For The City- Foghat


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Fool In The Rain- Led Zeppelin


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Nobody's Fool- Cinderella


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Fools Gold- The Stone Roses


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Dust For Life - 'Gold Dust'


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Kansas - Dust In The Wind


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oops..thought this was Currently listening


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Kansas - Dust In The Wind



Crap, I can't think of one.  So uhm, nevermind .....​


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WrestlingGFX said:


> Crap, I can't think of one.  So uhm, nevermind .....​


Really? Can't you use the words "in" or "the" as well? It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Really? Can't you use the words "in" or "the" as well? It shouldn't be hard.



Oh yeah .. ROTFL. 

Smoke on The Water - [Idk who sings it. ]​


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

_Aerosmith ~ Dream On_


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Posies- Dream All Day


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mariah Carey ~ Dream Lover


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

All I Have to Do Is Dream- Everly Brothers


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Do you Wanna Know - Alkaline Trio


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you gonna be my girl? - Jet


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rock you like a hurricane-the Scorpions.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Rock With You - MJ


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Deadstring Brothers - If You Want Me Too


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

AC/DC- If You Want Blood You've Got It


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Creed-Are You Ready.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Roadstar - Whatever Makes You Feel Good


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Led Zeppelin-Good Times,Bad Times.


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

In Defense of Our Good Name- Lamb of God


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

DMX - Why Do Good Girls Like Bad Guys


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

AZ - do or die.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

2PAC - To Live and Die in LA


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Guns and Roses-Live and let die.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

The beatles - Let it be


----------



## muzzy (Apr 18, 2009)

Let's GO - Cut Off Your Hands


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Alkaline Trio - You've got so far to go.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*The Girl Got Hot* ~ Weezer


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tom Petty-American Girl.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kid Rock ~ American Bad Ass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob Zombie ~ American Witch


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

David Seville- With Doctor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motörhead ~ Dr. Rock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Marilyn Manson ~ Rock is Dead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden ~ Be Quick Or Be Dead


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nickelback ~ Gotta Be Somebody


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden ~ Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cradle of Filth ~ Hallowed Be Thy Name

:side:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

The Name Of The Game - Abba


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wicked Game - Chris Isaac


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratman said:


> Cradle of Filth ~ Hallowed Be Thy Name
> 
> :side:


Does that count? Honestly? 

It's not even a different HBTN, it's the same damn song with another band covering Iron Maiden.

Black Sabbath ~ Wicked World


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Stone Temple Pilots- Wicked Garden


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hong Kong Garden - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guns N' Roses ~ Garden of Eden


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Arch Enemy- Savage Messiah


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

Disarmonia Mundi - Same Old Nails for a New *Messiah*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The *New* Black by Every Time I Die


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Paint it Black-Rolling Stones.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Paint* Box - Pink Floyd


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Man In The Box-Alice in Chains.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Heart Shaped *box* - Nirvana


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bringing on the heartache-Def Leoperd.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

End of *Heartache* - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The End - The Doors


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

"The *End* Complete III: The *End* Complete" ~ Coheed and Cambria


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MRRSNTNO said:


> "The *End* Complete III: The *End* Complete" ~ Coheed and Cambria


"It's The *End* Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)" by R.E.M.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> "It's The *End* Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)" by R.E.M.



Been Around The *World* - Puff Daddy , Mase , Notorious BIG


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Fuck the *World*- Dope


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Fuck* The Police - NWA


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Fuck You Like an Animal- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Tear *You* Apart - She wants Revenge


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Post deleted


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Tuesday Morning said:


> Post deleted


The Marvelettes - Please Mr Postman


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

No More *Mr* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice To Know You-Incubus


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

You make me sick - Egypt Central


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You Make Me Feel So Young-Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here For You ~ Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

3 Doors Down-Here Without You.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

All Falls Down - Kanye West.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao 3 Doors Down was the ARTIST, not the song, but whatever. 

Paramore-All I Wanted


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Miley Cyrus-Kicking and Screaming


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Miley Cyrus-Kicking and Screaming


Fall Out Boy - Dance Dance(Demo)


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Lady Gaga - Just Dance


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

Just Like You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Madonna-Like A Virgin


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Far East Movement ft. Dev - Like A G6


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Enrique Iglesias - I Like It


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Lil' Wayne ft. Drake - Right Above It


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheryl Crow-If It Makes You Happy


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

REM - Shiny Happy People


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Neurosonic - So Many People


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Pink - So What


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Jason DeRulo - Whatcha Say


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Say My Name - Destiny's Child


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Rihanna ft. Drake - What's My Name?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Carrie Underwood-Last Name


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Morrissey - Last Of The International Playboys


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Doors - Riders on the Storm


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Alesana - The Thespian


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

Good god..

Silverstein - The End


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Breaking Benjamin - In The End


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue Öyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

The Rasmus - No Fear


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Don't Come Around Here No More


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

no more no more - aerosmith


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

More Than a Feeling - Boston


----------



## Lihen (Sep 23, 2010)

I Gotta Feeling - Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I Will Be Heard-Hatebreed.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Emily Osment - Let's Be Friends


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Be here now - Oasis


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Come On Now Inside - Izzy Stradlin & The Ju Ju Hounds


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Hollywood Undead - Hear Me Now


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Toby Keith--- "How Do You Like Me Now?"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edguy ~ How Many Miles


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Who- I can see for Miles.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Miley Cyrus - See You Again


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

KISS - I Still Love You


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Still Unbroken


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Hardcore Superstar - Still I'm Glad


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Lil' Wayne ft. Drake & Jeezy - I'm Goin' In


----------



## Siv1987 (Jan 19, 2011)

Xecutioners(sp.) feat. Mike Shinoda - It's Goin Down


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motörhead ~ Going Down

Haha.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Jam - Going Underground


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A Day to Remember - Holdin' It Down For The Underground


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Saint Jude - Down This Road


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ozzy Osbourne - Road to Nowhere


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Side o' The Road


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Taylor Swift - The Other Side Of The Door


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Britney Spears- Don't Go Knocking on my Door


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Moby - Go


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Mötley Crüe - Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go Away)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ne-Yo - Mad


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Mad World- Gary Jules


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

New Order - World In Motion


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lady Antebellum - Hello World


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Lionel Richie - Hello


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello, Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Scandal - Goodbye to You


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Bon Jovi - Who Says *You* Can't Go Home


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

John Mayer - Who Says


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Dubee - Who I Am


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Roadstar - All I Want


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

KiD CuDi - All Along


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Equipto - All Night


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Krokus- Screaming In The Night


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Da Unda Dog - Dipped In Butter Sauce


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Elvis Presley - In The Ghetto


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steppenwolf - The Pusher


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Sugababes - Push the button


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

White Stripes - The Hardest Button to Button


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edguy ~ Down To The Devil


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

ICP - Down With The Clown


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Smokey Robinson - Tears Of A Clown


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Teardrop- Massive attack


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

The Fall of Troy - Panic Attack


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Free falling by Tom Petty


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Muse - Falling away with you


----------



## Dolph_Ziggler (Jan 20, 2011)

Korn - Falling Away From Me


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Pat Benatar - Hit Me With Your Best Shot


----------



## Dolph_Ziggler (Jan 20, 2011)

Foo Fighters - Best Of You


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The Starting Line - Best of Me


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Taylor Swift - The Best Day


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Day Tripper- The Beatles


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Bad Day - Daniel Powter


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Bad Bad Man


----------



## Lunaa (Oct 29, 2008)

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Black Widow - Black Tide(artist)


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Back in Black- ACDC


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Back for Good - Take That


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Boys Are Back in Town-Thin Lizzy


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Dirty Old Town - The Pogues


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

Sam's Town - The Killers


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

New Kid in Town - The Eagles


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Kids Are Alright - The Who


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Everything's Gonna Be Alright- Al Green


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Free - Alright Now


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

How Soon Is Now - The Smiths


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

How Deep is your Love? - The Bee Gees


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I will always love you - Whitney Houston


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Love Will Tear Us Apart ~ Joy Division


----------



## tjpeg44 (Feb 2, 2011)

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Never say never - Justin Bieber:no:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Never say never again - Lani Hall :no:


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Ooops, I Did It Again - Britney Spears.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

tjpeg44 said:


> Never Tear Us Apart - INXS


YOU ARE TEARING ME APA- okay sorry 'bout that

Here it goes again by Okay Go


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Here we go again - Paramore (courtesy of my Paramore loving friends


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

So You Want To Be A Rock 'N' Roll Star - The Byrds


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

I wanna Rock and Roll all night by Kiss


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Elton John - I guess that's why they call it the blues


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Call on me - Eric Prydz


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Me Julie by Ali G and shaggy


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

You And Me Song - The Wannadies


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AC/DC-You Shook Me All Night Long.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Silent Night-Father Joesph Mohr


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Night Train - Guns N Roses


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

The Tonight Show Theme Song - Ben Sir Nim


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Pyscho Sexy


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alice In Chains ~ Down In A Hole


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hole - Celebrity Skin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TKOK™;7558853 said:


> Here's how it goes.
> 
> One person says the name of a song *and the second person chooses a song that has one of the words from the first song in it.*
> 
> And in a worst case scenario that you can't think of a song that has any of the words the song above does, then just choose another song by the artist the song above is by.




Slayer - Dead Skin Mask


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Papa Roach - Dead Cell


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Soft Cell - Tainted Love


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Love will tear us apart - Joy Division (not one of my faves tho)


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

A Day To Remember - Downfall of Us All


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

"they dont really care about us" MJ


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't want to miss a thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dio ~ Don't Talk To Strangers


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Strangers In the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

"Night train to Mundo Fine" by John Caradine


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fine Time - Cast


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Back in Time - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Time"- Pink Floyd


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Pink Cadillac - Natalie Cole


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Soulja Boy - Check out my new Cadillac


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Slick Black Cadillac"- Quiet Riot


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

"Im Black Y'all" CB4


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Black Suits Comin' (Nod ya head) - Will Smith


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Comin' Home - KISS


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Chris Daughtry- Im going home


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mötley Crüe ~ Home Sweet Home


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Black Sabbath- Sweet Leaf


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

"O sweet child of mine"-GUNZNRSES


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mines not a High Horse - The Shins


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

A song for everyone - Fenix TX


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Song for the Deaf- Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## darcietee (May 11, 2011)

:/


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Your Song - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

A Song For The Lovers - Richard Ashcroft


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Immigrant Song - Led Zepplin


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This ain't a love song - Scouting For Girls


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

This ain't a love song - Bon Jovi


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Love, Hate, Love- Alice in Chains


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Love hungry man - AC/DC


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Always come back to your love - Samantha Mumba


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Bring it all Back - S Club 7


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Baby got Back-Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## pjbottoms (May 14, 2011)

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## tjpeg44 (Feb 2, 2011)

I Want You Back - The Jacksons


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyway You Want It - Journey


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Anyway"- Martina McBride


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

My Way - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

A Modern Way Of Letting Go - Idlewild


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lark On My Go Cart - Asher Roth


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Where Do We Go From Here - Filter


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Fool Again - Westlife


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If We Ever Meet Again - Timbaland Ft. Katy Perry


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

New Again - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Do It Again"- The Kinks


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

Here it goes again- ok Go


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is gone - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Gone"- Montgomery Gentry


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The offspring-Gone Away


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

"Blow Me Away" - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

"Take Me" - KISS


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The Winner takes it all - Abba


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Winner's song - 'Geraldine' Peter Kay


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Hell Song - Sum 41


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

"Love Song" - 311


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

I Would Do Anything For Love - Meatloaf


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Loner in love - Busted


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Too Fast For Love - Motley Crue


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Too Much, Too Young, Too Fast - Airbourne


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Young at Heart - Bluebells


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wild and Young - American Bang


----------



## grimston (Jun 10, 2011)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't wanna miss a thing - Aerosmith


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love- Queen


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hate That I Love You - Rihanna feat Neyo


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

You Love Me To Hate You - KISS


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

She loves me not - Papa Roach


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

She Builds Quick Machines- Velvet Revolver


----------



## urinaldeuce (Jun 20, 2011)

She Be The One - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

One - U2


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

One Week- Barenaked Ladies


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

One Way or Another - Blondie


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

One by One - Alter Bridge


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

When you love someone - Bryan Adams


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this *love*- Bob Marley


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Love Stinks...J. Geils Band


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Glory of Love - Peter Cetera


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Love Addict - Mika Nakashima


----------



## bkkcheesepie (Dec 18, 2010)

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Another one bites the dust - Queen.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

The Crow and the Butterfly - Shinedown


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Dog and Butterfly- Heart


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

....And Justice for all-Metallica.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

There's not much justice in the world - Lemar


----------



## Zimm (Jun 22, 2006)

I Don't Want To Change The World - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jay-Z - Change Clothes


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Please take off all your clothes - Nelly


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kanye West - Take One For the Team


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

Double Team- Tenacious D


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Drake - Asthma Team


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

There's no I in Team- Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lil Wayne - I Feel Like Dying


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

REO Speedwagon - Can't fight this feeling anymore


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Boston - More Than a Feeling


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

"I Got A Feeling" - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

2Pac - Brenda's Got A Baby


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Baby Come Back - Player


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Scarface - Guess Who's Back


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Backstreet Boys - Everybody (Backstreet's Back)


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Everybody in Love - JLS


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Love is a Laserquest - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Calling Dr. Love - KISS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Big Sean - Don't Tell Me You Love Me


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Van Halen - Don't Tell Me (What Love Can Do)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Britney Spears - Me against the music


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

2Pac - Me Against the World


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

R Kelly - World's Greatest


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Take That - Greatest Day


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Kid Cuci vs Crookers - Day "N" Night


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Billie Piper - Day and Night


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

KISS - Modern Day Delilah


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Kaiser Chiefs - Modern Way


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Cee Lo Green - Fuck You


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Big Sean - Fuck My Opponent


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Lionel Richie and some woman - My Endless Love


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wale - Rather Be With You (Vagina Is For Lovers)


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

U2 - With or Without You


----------



## holyjoe90 (Jul 31, 2011)

come with me - puff daddy


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

eminem - Without Me


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

You & Me Song- The Wannadies.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't know what you've got 'til it's gone - Cinderella


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Toby Mac - Gone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wiz Khalifa - When I'm Gone


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Van Halen - When It's Love


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

When will I see you again - The Three Degrees


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

when you say nothing at all - Ronan keating


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothing - A


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Paul Stanley - Ain't Quite Right


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Right Here, Right Now - Fat Boy Slim


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

Right Now - Korn


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

Now you're gone - Basshunter


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Motley Crue - You're All I Need


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

All I want - Offspring


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

All I Need - Jay-Z


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Game - Don't Need Your Love


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Love T.K.O.- Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

Classics Of Love - Common Rider


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

J. Geils Band - Love Stinks


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Black Eyed Peas - Where Is The Love?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Haddaway - What is Love?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

T.I. - What You Know


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Foreigner - I Wanna Know What Love Is


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

If you don't know me by now - Simply Red


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Know


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Tom Waits - I Don't Wanna Grow Up.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

KISS - I Just Wanna


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

"Just an old-fashioned Love Song"- Three Dog Night


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

"For the Love of Ivy" by the Gun Club.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

For the longest time - Billy Joel


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

For All Time - Michael Jackson


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Farm - All Together Now.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Spiritualized - "Come Together"


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## tjpeg44 (Feb 2, 2011)

"Together Again" - Janet Jackson


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Deadman™ said:


> Come As You Are - Nirvana


Josh T. Pearson - Honeymoon's Fine (Wish You Were Her)


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

When You Wish Upon A Star - Gene Simmons (yep, he sang that song on an album)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Killers - When You Were Young.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Young Hearts - Commuter


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

"She Wants to Play Hearts" by Ryan Adams.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I came to play - The Miz's theme


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

"Come Out and Play" - Offspring


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

When I Come Around - Green Day


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Comin around again - Simon Webb


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

If We Ever Meet Again - Timbaland feat. Katy Perry


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

We Are One - KISS


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

One More Time - Daft Punk


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Time To Say Goodbye - Katherine Jenkins


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Say It To My Face (Alex Riley's Theme) - Downstait


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

On My Way - Phil Collins


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

On My Own - Patti LaBelle and Michael McDonald


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Blame It On The Boogie - The Jackson 5


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Blame It On The Trains - Art Brut


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Blame It on the Alcohol - Jamie Foxx


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Alcohol - Brad Paisley


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Milk and Alcohol - Dr Feelgood


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cigs and Alcohol - Oasis


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Kings and Queens - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Kings and Queens - Aerosmith


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Alive - POD


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Still Alive - Mirror's Edge OST


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Still of the Night - Whitesnake


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Day & Night - Kid Cudi


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Creatures of the Night - KISS


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nightswimming - REM


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Last Night - Justin Timberlake


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Last Kiss - Pearl Jam


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Kiss Me Thru The Phone - Soulja Boy Ft Sammie


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiss the Rain - Billie Myers


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I Can't Stand The Rain - Missy Elliott


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

On The Radio - Reckless Love


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## Kick2Face (Sep 28, 2011)

Guerilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Queen - Radio Ga Ga.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

R.E.M - Radio Song


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Nizlopi - JCB Song.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

Abandon All ships - Brendons Song


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Scouting For Girls - This Ain't a Love Song


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

Love the way you lie - Eminem/Rihanna


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Way Down In The Hole - Tom Waits


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Muse - super Massive Black Hole.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Amy Whinehouse - Back To Black


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

The Beatles - Back in the U.S.S.R


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

The Beatles - Get Back


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

Korn/Skrillex - Get Up


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I Get Around - Beach Boys


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Everything is Broken - Bob Dylan


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Broken - Seether ft. Amy lee


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child o' Mine


----------



## Kick2Face (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Motley Crue - Sticky Sweet


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson (I cheated)


----------



## lvke11 (Oct 17, 2011)

.........................


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sweet Home Alabama-Lynard Skynard.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Sweet Pain - KISS


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Taste The Pain - RHCP


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## Mistique (Oct 5, 2011)

The Police - King Of Pain


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

The Game - Letter to the King


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Brad Paisley - Letter to Me


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Warrant -Heaven


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

OPM - Heaven Is A Halfpipe.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

A7X - A Little Piece of Heaven


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Skid Row - Sweet Little Sister


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Queens of the Stone Age ~ Little Sister.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Vince Neil - Sister of Pain


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Supertramp - Sister Moonshine


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Night Ranger - Sister Christian


----------

